# questions about my samsung galaxy J7 and its services



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi about a week or two, maybe a month ago I had downloaded this internet update for my Samsung galaxy J7 phone where the update said it was faster internet connection. I downloaded it and it actually made my phone internet slower and more sluggish. I would go to check the weather in my local Area on my phone internet and it would take about around half a minute to load. Before that update my phone internet would only take a few seconds or a little more to load to the weather website. The internet I use is this purple icon with the planet Saturn on it. the internet update was for or from that same purple icon I have to get onto the internet from my phone. WHY is it slower? what do I do or how do I fix this internet speed problem to have my net service be faster or back to how it was before the update?


In my apps on my galaxy phone there is this icon called Orfox, what is that? and what does it do?

when I take pictures on my galaxy phone what can I do to or how do I prevent or stop hackers, spyware and things like that to get a hold of my pictures or even to view them? Can the internet police/security see my pictures? can The phone bill service(Mine is T-Mobile) view my pictures? If yes then can I stop them from viewing my pictures or have them not view my pictures?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

no update will make your internet faster on the phone, It would be the same speed regardless. Using a different app like google chrome, Using a large micro sd card to save apps free up some system memory.

I use norton clean to clean cache and internet files but don't wipe your photo's off the phone. available free from the play store.

also google chrome on the play store

also lookout free on the play store. (others also free depending on which app you like to use.

The samsung internet is free but everyone uses there favorite browser.


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

steve32mids said:


> no update will make your internet faster on the phone, It would be the same speed regardless. Using a different app like google chrome, Using a large micro sd card to save apps free up some system memory.
> 
> I use norton clean to clean cache and internet files but don't wipe your photo's off the phone. available free from the play store.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks but you did not answer my other questions. What is orfox? and what does it do?

when I take pictures on my galaxy phone what can I do to or how do I prevent or stop hackers, spyware and things like that to get a hold of my pictures or even to view them? Can the internet police/security see my pictures? can The phone bill service(Mine is T-Mobile) view my pictures? If yes then can I stop them from viewing my pictures or have them not view my pictures?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.guardianproject.orfox&hl=en_GB

your can read about orfox is a Tor Browser for Android, like a VPN but has layers.

https://lifehacker.com/what-is-tor-and-should-i-use-it-1527891029

read more here on tor broswers.

To stop hackers you will need some sort of antivirus app which you can also no they can't see your photo's you can back them up to a sd card or google photo's unless the CIA FBI was looking for you!!


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

OK, thanks where does the Data on my phone go to? my billing service T-Mobile? does the data stay or get stored onto my phone? Or does it go to somewhere? If yes then how can I stop the DATA from going off my phone to somewhere or on the internet?


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

techsupportnew said:


> OK, thanks where does the Data on my phone go to? my billing service T-Mobile? does the data stay or get stored onto my phone? Or does it go to somewhere? If yes then how can I stop the DATA from going off my phone to somewhere or on the internet?


What do you mean by saying "where does the Data on my phone go to?"

Your service provider has access on what sites you spend time on using your phone. But if you have photos just stored in the gallery in your phone, the service provider can't access them.


----------



## CarlDox (Jul 24, 2018)

I would not recommend to buy Samsung Galaxy at all.
Many problems with this phone.
Moreover it's prohibited to put in airplane cabin.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

CarlDox said:


> I would not recommend to buy Samsung Galaxy at all.
> Many problems with this phone.
> Moreover it's prohibited to put in airplane cabin.


Was Galaxy 7 banned? I thought it was Samsung Note.


----------

